
The $5 Raspberry Pi Zero Can Power Ventilators to Fight Covid-19 - jonbaer
https://www.extremetech.com/extreme/309301-the-5-raspberry-pi-zero-can-power-ventilators-to-fight-covid-19
======
InternetOfStuff
This is a remarkably clueless article.

It's clearly written by someone not familiar with the demands of embedded
systems.

Also, Pis have a not-so-stellar track record as far as reliability, which is
why I wouldn't want to use them in safety-critical systems.

I suspect systems using them will have a hard time passing official reviews
(which have been accelerated, but very much still exist).

------
inamberclad
A group I'm working with quickly decided against Raspberry Pis for running
ventilators. Our main concern was not having an RTOS. Are they planning to use
raspian?

